# Chronarch regular maintenance?



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

I grabbed a Chronarch 100D7 yesterday and it is definitely the nicest reel I own now (after the disappearance of my Calcutta). Anyway, I want to keep it in tip-top shape.

Are there any special practices I should perform after a day in the bay? With my other reels I normally just rinse with freshwater, towel off and open the drag...so far so good with those. 

Thanks in advance!
JJ


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I take a bottle of Salt Away that's diluted 50/50 with Distilled water and lightly spray the reel down(Mist) let it sit for a few, then with another spray bottle(Distilled only) spray and wipe down. Take sideplate off and spool out. wipe off pinion bearing and spool bearings with qtip soaked in alchohol and lightly oil bearings. Wipe off spool shaft. Have reel serviced at least once a year depending on how often you fish. If it starts giving you problems before then, have it looked at.hope this helps...Dip
Also, check your brake posts and clean them off once in a while to get rid of any corrosion so that they work properly. Almost forgot, when you're spraying the reel down tighten the drag. Once done loosen it


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a million Dip! Will shout at you when I need the annual service.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dip pretty much nailed it.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> I take a bottle of Salt Away that's diluted 50/50 with Distilled water and lightly spray the reel down(Mist) let it sit for a few, then with another spray bottle(Distilled only) spray and wipe down. Take sideplate off and spool out. wipe off pinion bearing and spool bearings with qtip soaked in alchohol and lightly oil bearings. Wipe off spool shaft. Have reel serviced at least once a year depending on how often you fish. If it starts giving you problems before then, have it looked at.hope this helps...Dip
> Also, check your brake posts and clean them off once in a while to get rid of any corrosion so that they work properly. Almost forgot, when you're spraying the reel down tighten the drag. Once done loosen it


Is that the 16 ounce spray bottle you mix 50/50? They sell a 32 oz. concentrate, but I believe that's 100% Salt Away, were as the 16 oz. spray bottle is already diluted to some degree. Thanks.


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.coastalfishing.org/articles/shimanoservice.htm
i use this


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

edbuck51 said:


> Is that the 16 ounce spray bottle you mix 50/50? They sell a 32 oz. concentrate, but I believe that's 100% Salt Away, were as the 16 oz. spray bottle is already diluted to some degree. Thanks.


Think it was the 16oz brotha. But go ahead and get the 32oz. and just dilute it proportionately. save ya some money in the long run..Dip


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I've been fishing with a new Chronarch 101 D7 for the past few months....I love it, and you will too !

I also put some Boca "orange seal" spool bearings in it....ooh baby !

Dipsay can hook you up with that too when your ready...


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> I've been fishing with a new Chronarch 101 D7 for the past few months....I love it, and you will too !
> 
> I also put some Boca "orange seal" spool bearings in it....ooh baby !
> 
> Dipsay can hook you up with that too when your ready...


Thanks man. Don't think I have time before my trip on 8/3, but will be tryin' to hook up with some of the "fine tunin'" stuff when I get back. Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

FYI - Lube the spool weights to get max distance. I use Orange Seal bearings with the seals removed to get max performance.

Charles


----------



## mschmidt (Aug 10, 2006)

Fishsmart,
I am new at this one, What are "Spool Weights" ??
I checked the Schematic Parts List and found no such item.
I would like to know what you are referencing to lube, so I can try it for better performance.
thanks.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

mschmidt said:


> Fishsmart,
> I am new at this one, What are "Spool Weights" ??
> I checked the Schematic Parts List and found no such item.
> I would like to know what you are referencing to lube, so I can try it for better performance.
> thanks.


 What fishsmart is referring to is the brake weights on the end of the spool. I would add that it's good to clean them periodically and get off any corrosion buildup on them. I usually add just a light coating of oil to them, wipe off, and put the brakes back on. Doesnt hurt to clean out the inside of the brakes themselves with a feathered out q tip....Dip


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

mschmidt said:


> Fishsmart,
> I am new at this one, What are "Spool Weights" ??
> I checked the Schematic Parts List and found no such item.
> I would like to know what you are referencing to lube, so I can try it for better performance.
> thanks.


The tiny centrifugal weights on the 6 small wires. They can be snapped into a locked position not to work, or allowed to move outward.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

*Hey Dipsay*

I was looking at the boca orange bearings and it said they come shipped with dry lube but no oil or anything on them. Do you ever have to oil or clean them? I guess what I'm asking is what kind of maintnece do they take after you install them?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

JKD said:


> I was looking at the boca orange bearings and it said they come shipped with dry lube but no oil or anything on them. Do you ever have to oil or clean them? I guess what I'm asking is what kind of maintnece do they take after you install them?


 Sorry, didnt see this till today. You can take the orange seals off and clean them in acetone, then replace. If you mess up a seal they can send you some more at no charge..Dip


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

once you clean them , they will need to be oiled with a light weight oil, shimano oil, hot sauce, rem oil, rocket fuel whatever you prefer. Being that you are using a lighter weight oil you will have to do it more often, but ,ore is not better just put one drop and let it wick thru the bearing then use a q tip to soak out excess in hole where the spool shaft goes.


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

How do you remove the Crank side plate off of the Chronarch ????


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

on the older one , open up left side plate remove spool, there are 2 screw in a bracket around the pinion bearing that you have to remove, there is a long screw on the left side frame up close to level wind and seems like there is a small one on the inside of the frame right side at the bottom, and you have to remove handle and nut and the square nut that works the drag.


----------

